

I'm tired of the NoSQL buzz, and bring you SlouchDB - Rayne
http://pepijndevos.nl/im-tired-of-the-nosql-buzz-and-bring-you-slou

======
js4all
Sorry, you have truly no idea how NoSQL databases work and miss important
points like parallel mappers and multi-dimension keys.

Google the TeraSort project to get an idea how map-reduce works and why it
wins over all SQL-based solutions.

~~~
Rayne
I think you've missed the point, friend.

~~~
Semiapies
Sometimes, trolling gets taken seriously.

------
apl
This looks fine and all. But allow me to ask:

Is it web scale?

------
kahawe
Come on, this is clearly far, FAR away from being NoSQL!

You are missing a hip, unusual name, a cool website design, clever, convincing
slogans, lots of media/blog coverage and an intriguingly large downloadable
binary version.

